# What should my temp be? Food?



## Cliffizme2 (Oct 15, 2005)

Blue Channel Catfish, Green Severum, Blood Parrot Cichlid, 2 Convict Cichlids, 1 Pleco... what does my temperature need to be in my aquarium?

Also, what kind of food should I feed these guys, I wanna kinda swap it up.


----------



## Matt_1313 (Feb 2, 2006)

i usually feed my convicts cichlid pellets, along with krill and blood worms, and crickets occasionally. I think parrots and sevrums may be a bit more picky though...pellets should still work. Be careful...coming from personal experience convicts usually like to have the tank to themselves...even if they are the smallest. good luck.
Matt


----------



## Cliffizme2 (Oct 15, 2005)

For the past hour the Convicts have been running away from the Blood Parrot. He isn't attacking them, only trying to check out his new tankmates, and they run away when he gets close.

Can anyone give me info on this Green Severum? He was recommended by 2 different pet stores to go with my other fish and I don't know much about him. Is he gonna be aggressive or will he be attacked or left alone? He's the biggest in the tank except the Snakeskin Gourami.


----------



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

my blood parrot is not picky at all....he eats brine shrimp....pellets....flakes...and today i fed my cichlids rosy red feeder fish for the 1st time and he loved em. Same goes for most all cichlids i do believe, not very picky just keep up a variety.


----------



## Matt_1313 (Feb 2, 2006)

lol..the one parrot i had would never eat flakes or pellets once he ate his first baby guppy. since then i had to supply him with live prey every time. as far as the convicts go i wouldnt worry about them. they are arguably the toughest fish out there to begin with. I had a friend that had a convict that was neglected for over a year with food but NO WATER CHANGES at all. one day it jumped out of its 10 GALLON and lay on the carpet for about 10 minutes. it had a full recovery and lived 6 more years being nursed to health later. anyway...what i'm trying to say is they can hold their own..i would be more worried for the parrot in a couple months when the convicts get settled and a little bigger.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Cliffizme2 said:


> Blue Channel Catfish, Green Severum, Blood Parrot Cichlid, 2 Convict Cichlids, 1 Pleco... what does my temperature need to be in my aquarium?


I would say, keep your temp about 65F on the side your channel cat lives and about 75-80 on your TROPICAL fish side.


----------



## Cliffizme2 (Oct 15, 2005)

ron v said:


> I would say, keep your temp about 65F on the side your channel cat lives and about 75-80 on your TROPICAL fish side.


Huh? They are running around in the same 38G. I'm just gonna unplug the heater for now since the tank is away from all air vents and windows, should keep it at about 70.

I just threw some flakes in there and all of them ate on it except the Blood Parrot, and I have some little pellets from work that he eats. I was worried about them having all these different kinds of foods but they all went crazy for flakes. Pictures of the new additions to come...


----------



## Cliffizme2 (Oct 15, 2005)

What the heck is this? It popped up overnight pretty much, it's on a banana plant.









Here's one of my new convicts...









Here's the other one, I dunno if they are male or female. What should I look for?









The catfish wouldn't come out from under the rocks, I think he's scared of the other fish.
Here's a crappy picture of the Green Severum, I couldn't get him to hold still... and that's the reflection of the television in the right corner, I don't have any people in my tank.


----------



## Matt_1313 (Feb 2, 2006)

looks like 1 male one female, but hard to tell from your pictures..try to get one with both fish in the same pic to tell for sure. I know ones a male, but im not positive about the other one.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

ron v said:


> I would say, keep your temp about 65F on the side your channel cat lives and about 75-80 on your TROPICAL fish side.


lol it didnt go un-noticed ron, i got it. haha


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Thanks level, I can always count on you.
You know.... it's kinda hard to answer these questions sometimes. If I were to suggest to him that putting a fish from temperate climate in the same tank with tropical fish is a STUPID idea, he might get offended and threaten to throw it in the trash can, or something. And, gosh... we wouldn't want that to happen... would we????


----------



## Matt_1313 (Feb 2, 2006)

:shock: wow ron you are amazing. :-D


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

ron v said:


> Thanks level, I can always count on you.
> You know.... it's kinda hard to answer these questions sometimes. If I were to suggest to him that putting a fish from temperate climate in the same tank with tropical fish is a STUPID idea, he might get offended and threaten to throw it in the trash can, or something. And, gosh... we wouldn't want that to happen... would we????


thats where they are gonna end up anyway, might as well help them along.


----------

